# Who's got a smoke going this weekend?



## richoso1 (Feb 27, 2009)

I was so inspired by Dawn's Dino Q, that I bought two racks for saturday's smoke, along with some chicken breasts. What's on your list for the weekened? BTW, thanks Dawn.


----------



## white cloud (Feb 27, 2009)

I am out of jerky so will be making venison jerky. Although unsuccesful last hunting season, there are alot of people that dont want the venison steaks. They use up the chops and ground meat. And I being a nice guy take the steaks.


----------



## cigarbque (Feb 27, 2009)

I will be doing a maiden burn on my UDS this weekend. Thinking about some mango/chipotle chickens and maybe a duck. If ribs are on sale I might do them as well.


----------



## rickw (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm going to give ABTs a try for a family get together on Sat.


----------



## got14u (Feb 27, 2009)

i might have to through some chicken breast in the smoker stuffed with some sausage and wrapped in bacon....i wonder where i got that idea....da#$ i luv this place


----------



## jkraft (Feb 27, 2009)

yup....doin 50 lbs of sausage.   gonna try out the newley remodeled freezer smoker.(just added 2 more elements in the cavity...now she cooks to whatever temp i want it at)...we are doin all diff kinds i believe.  it's my buddy that is supplyin the meat, i'm supplying the smoker.  sweetness.


----------



## bigsteve (Feb 27, 2009)

Either St. Louis Ribs, or Country style ribs. Still a rookie at this smoking business. Never cared much for the country ribs when Momma did them in the oven, or when I grilled them over gas. But I've done St. Louis with sucess on the Brinkman, so I'll probably do the country style to add to my experience.

Some ABTs sound good. Might take a close look at the recipe and think it over. A fatty sounds good too. So does a beer butt Chicken. Heck maybe I'll make the St. Louis too, and throw some ABTs on. 



Wonder what I'm going to do with all that food??


----------



## got14u (Feb 27, 2009)

don't forget if any of u are up to post in the 3am checkin thread...gotta keep it going
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=3am+check+in


----------



## chilepeppa (Feb 27, 2009)

St Loius spares here - They've been begging me for them at work!


----------



## azrocker (Feb 27, 2009)

If the weather holds out!


----------



## ronp (Feb 27, 2009)

I have a capicolla curing and a butt for pulled pork, Maybe tomorrow night.


----------



## got14u (Feb 27, 2009)

aw work something i don't know about these days...sure hope that changes..lol..i do luv smokin things and bringing them to the unsuspecting


----------



## desertlites (Feb 27, 2009)

got some pulled pork thawed so cowgirls egg rolls-that will be a start


----------



## mgwerks (Mar 5, 2009)

Three slabs of buckboard bacon, two racks of spares, and 10 lbs of marinated jerky, i there's time...


----------



## bigtrain74 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hitting the meat outlet Saturday morning to get my hands on my first brisket. Hope all goes well...


----------



## rickw (Mar 5, 2009)

Smokin a cured ham tomorrow.


----------



## ddave (Mar 5, 2009)

Couple of pork butts for Saturday.:D 

Dave


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 5, 2009)

Tilapia fillets for Saturday, and a rack of spares for Sunday.


----------



## mikey (Mar 5, 2009)

*If I can get routed back to the West Coast I might be able to smoke something, any damn thing, this weekend. Slow freight is killin' us here. Oh well...........*


----------



## seenred (Mar 5, 2009)

Been savin' a couple of pork tenderloins that are definitely gettin' smoked this weekend.  I've also asked the Missus to pick up a couple racks of spare ribs, just to round things off nicely.;)


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 5, 2009)

I got two buckboard bacons that will be ready sat or sunday. might also try a smoked turkey roll too.


----------



## phopkins (Mar 6, 2009)

Spares, chickens, talapia for fish dip, wings and ABTS.  Starting at high noon friday!  Should make for a decent afternoon:D


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Mar 6, 2009)

Vacation starts tomorrow at 2.  Plan on smoking all week long, maybe make some polish sausage.  Going to try that Boudin Stuffed Pork Loin like Eman made.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Mar 6, 2009)

9 fatties-bunch of abt's and of course the wicked beans


----------



## ol' smokey (Mar 6, 2009)

This will be my first run on the Char Griller Pro. Pics to follow


----------



## mrsb (Mar 6, 2009)

Found chuck roast on sale for $1.95/lb last night.  So I picked one up to hopefully smoke Saturday.  I haven't had ABTS in forever, so maybe a few of those and since I am the only one who will eat them I can make them however I want!


----------



## desertlites (Mar 6, 2009)

have 4#s of jerky soaking for 1 ecb with hotplate-the other is gonna give me St. Louie style ribs with lump-TBS X 2 tomarrow.


----------



## bart69 (Mar 6, 2009)

sunday i will be smoking a small pig.Today i went and bought 2 kilo,s of jalapeno,s.All that reading about chipotle made me curious and since they don,t sell it overhere i am forced to make it my self:-)


----------



## desertlites (Mar 6, 2009)

I make my own powders Bart, you will like yours more-so than store bought-a pepper head from the netherlands (gotta love it)


----------



## oleolson (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm going to smoke a venison pastrami (Cowgirl's recipe) tomorrow and the drumsticks from a swan I shot last fall.  Should have some Q-view to post when it's all done.


----------



## irishteabear (Mar 6, 2009)

Thank you, Rich. lol   I'm looking forward to seeing them.

I was able to pick up some pork loins so it will be chops and stuffed loins this weekend.  Can't wait.  I'll also be doing some more cb, seems to have disappeared. lol


----------



## smoking gun (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm seriously craving some brisket. I've been sick for a week with hardly any appetite but am all but over it now. If I can find a nice brisket thats going to be it. If not then probably a couple chuckies or some ribs.


----------



## t-roy (Mar 7, 2009)

Smoking this in the morning!


----------



## cigarbque (Mar 7, 2009)

Just put a packer brisket on the UDS tonight at 11:00. Have some pecan and hickory on for smoke. Goning to be an all nighter.


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 7, 2009)

Dawn, you must have the touch, my dino racks were nothing worth posting about. After 5 hrs. at 225 the meat had hardly pulled from the bone. Oh well, now I'm thinking of another smoke. Have a great weekend.


----------



## billbo (Mar 8, 2009)

I've got chiken thighs and drums and some ribs on the ECB as I type. I can't wait! There will be Qview later!


----------



## scubadoo97 (Mar 8, 2009)

beef ribs and chuck roast on the MES today.  Pictures on the beef forum


----------



## bright scouter (Mar 8, 2009)

I did a double size pizza fattie and have qview in the fattie forum.

Also did two racks of baby backs and a pork butt.  Those pics are in the pork forum.


----------



## seenred (Mar 8, 2009)

I started early, and smoked a rack of spares.  When they were goin' good, I threw a pork tenderloin in there, followed by a beer can chicken.  Finished with some nice big baked potatoes that came of the smoker right before eatin' time.  Fixed my special slaw and a loaf of french bread.  Man, I was very popular at my house this afternoon!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Took a bunch a pics, was gonna post Q-view, now I find out that Mrs. Red lost the blankin' USB cable to her blankin' camera.


----------

